# plus y a de gruyère, moins y a de gruyère ?!



## macinside (5 Février 2008)

bonsoir,

en réponse a cette signature 



> Dans le gruyère il y a des trous. Mais plus y a de trous, moins il y a de gruyère? Or plus y a de gruyère, plus il y a de trous? Donc plus y a de gruyère, moins y a de gruyère. (CQFD)



je vous rappel que dans le gruyère, il n'y pas de trou  donc sa démonstration est fausse 

merci de votre attention


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

Ben dans le gruyère français, si. 

Donc la phrase marche si l'on considère que la notion de gruyère français est vraie.


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ben dans le gruyère français, si.
> 
> Donc la phrase marche si l'on considère que la notion de gruyère français est vraie.



sauf que le gruyère ne doit pas avoir de trou


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2008)

De rien.


----------



## benmoss (5 Février 2008)

en fait, c'est une erreur commune a beaucoup de monde...
on confond emmenthal et gruyère:hein:..alors que...ces deux fromtons sont pas pareils, mais vraiment pas pareils du tout...
d'ailleurs...l'emmenthal c'est ce qu'il y a de meilleur...:loveentre les deux fromages nommés évidemment...!!!non mais!!)


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> en fait, c'est une erreur commune a beaucoup de monde...
> on confond emmenthal et gruyère:hein:..alors que...ces deux fromtons sont pas pareils, mais vraiment pas pareils du tout...
> d'ailleurs...l'emmenthal c'est ce qu'il y a de meilleur...:loveentre les deux fromages nommés évidemment...!!!non mais!!)



euh je suis désolé, mais le Beaufort c'est bien meilleurs (et puis j'adore les fromages au gout très prononcé :love: )


----------



## benmoss (5 Février 2008)

c'est pour ca que j'insiste a la fin
boh, moi j'suis pas tres fromage, mais bon, mes gout tendent plus vers le cheddar( pas frapper)


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh je suis désolé, mais le Beaufort c'est bien meilleurs (et puis j'adore les fromages au gout très prononcé :love: )




C'est vrai, pour ça qu'il est si cher aussi 

mais bon un bon emmenthal quand même, ça dépend son âge et tout ça


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> c'est pour ca que j'insiste a la fin
> boh, moi j'suis pas tres fromage, mais bon, mes gout tendent plus vers le cheddar( pas frapper)


----------



## Craquounette (5 Février 2008)

Pourtant nous avons un spécialiste es gruyère ici


----------



## mado (5 Février 2008)

Cadrage à trous. Proche de la perfection


----------



## Nobody (5 Février 2008)

Oui, moi aussi j'aime bien les trous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Oui, moi aussi j'aime bien les trous.



Moi aussi... Surtout quand je peux y mettre les doigts... :style: :love:


----------



## mado (5 Février 2008)

Pas de mal à être adorateurs du gruyère..


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2008)

moi je préfère le maroilles&#8230; ou les fromages corses&#8230; et aussi le camembert, le vrai&#8230;

de vrais et bons fromages&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (5 Février 2008)

Et le babybel© ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2008)

*Ca faisait longtemps*
que Mackie n'avait pas craqué.



:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et le babybel© ?



Ah le babybel© c'est bien pour faire des boules de pâtes à modeler avec la coquille vide.


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et le babybel© ?



j'ai déjà dit pourquoi la vache qui rit riait et rit encore


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2008)

Et l'époisses ? Le st-nectaire ? Le morbier ? C'est de la merde peut-être ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

Et le herve?


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et le herve?




Ouai mais avec des gants alors, un bon bourgogne assez costaud et puis surtout du bon pain, pourquoi pas le sirop de liège mais avec parcimonie alors


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Oui, moi aussi j'aime bien les trous.


Les vrais amateurs d' Emmenthal ne mangent que les trous.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai mais avec des gants alors, un bon bourgogne assez costaud et puis surtout du bon pain, pourquoi pas le sirop de liège mais avec parcimonie alors



Mmmh Ça me donne envie mais je ne vais pas en ramener un dans le train  

Mieux vaut l'acheter pas loin de chez soi histoire que le trajet soit le plus court possible


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mmmh Ça me donne envie mais je ne vais pas en ramener un dans le train
> 
> Mieux vaut l'acheter pas loin de chez soi histoire que le trajet soit le plus court possible



Dans un tuper que tu mets dans un autre tuper, ça passe :rateau: :hein: 
Un peu comme le Livarot quoi :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pourtant nous avons un spécialiste es gruyère ici


Tiens ça me rappelle quelqu'un..


----------



## benmoss (5 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> pourquoi pas le sirop de liège mais avec parcimonie alors


avec un chèvre c'est encore meilleur...
le sirop hein!..pas le her...
bon OK...
je sors


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (5 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi je préfère le maroilles ou les fromages corses et aussi le camembert, le vrai




Mmmh, une tarte au maroilles ..... :love:

Et un petit Ossau Iraty ..... sans trou, comme le gruyère :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2008)

Une fourmette de bleu du pays ou du bleu des Causses, un roquefort, du brebis dur de haute-Lozère, une truffade avec du Cantal, un aligot, un pélardon, du Saint-Nectaire, un fromage aux artisous : un petit tour du Massif Central, de quoi voir venir


----------



## viruce (6 Février 2008)

C'est le fil des dingues de frometon en fait :love: 
Pitin ca ma manque tiens a force de vous lire
Parceque ici c'est plutot cheddar et autres plastiques...
Par contre ca permet des decouvertes genre : Bleu Danois, gruyere made in US !!!


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh je suis désolé, mais le Beaufort c'est bien meilleurs (et puis j'adore les fromages au gout très prononcé :love: )


je comprends mieux les allusions d'Alèm sur les effluves et l'acidité de tes régurgitations laissées sur le macadam 


Bref j'ai un ami qui m'a demandé il y a pas plus tard qu'hier, si cela existait, et en ce cas où est-ce qu'on pouvait le trouver : du Roquedoux... parceque le Roquefort c'était ... un peu fort :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> et puis j'adore les fromages au gout très prononcé :love:



C'est pour ça qu'à chaque fois que je t'ai vu lors de repas, tu t'écriais (comme l'écrieur, mais en moins bien) :

"C'est l'heure du fromton, j'en veux du gouleyant !! Amok, t'as mit où mon Kiri©, j'le trouve pas dans ma super boite à goûter - ceinture ?"


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> (...) et aussi le camembert, le vrai
> (...)


Et...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et...



Dis! Tu veux mes doigts ?!!?...


----------



## Nobody (6 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dis! Tu veux mes doigts ?!!?...



Moi je sais qu'il y a quelqu'un qui les veut bien. Plus que combien de fois dormir? Enfin, si tu parviens à dormir. 
 

Quoi les années '40?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

Je te fais un prix de gros pour un bon paquet de cinq ?... :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (6 Février 2008)

C'est long, hein?  

Non non, je veux pas en rajouter, je compatis simplement.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> C'est long, hein?



Ben... C'est à dire que pour être franc, je commence à avoir une sérieuse rage de burnes...


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> (...) et aussi le camembert, le vrai
> (...)




 





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dis! Tu veux mes doigts ?!!?...


Sans façon !... :style:


----------



## wip (6 Février 2008)

Le gruyère, l'émmental, c'est bien beau tout ça, mais personne ne parle du comté ??  Pour accompagner un p'tit verre de vin jaune à l'apéro, y a q' ça de vrai !! :rose:


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2008)

wip a dit:


> Le gruyère, l'émmental, c'est bien beau tout ça, mais personne ne parle du comté ??  Pour accompagner un p'tit verre de vin jaune à l'apéro, y a q' ça de vrai !! :rose:



j'ai cru lire un truc étrange vin jaune à l'apéro alors que c'est si bon avec un vrai plat non mais j'vous jure ces parisiens !


pour le comté, un bon savagnin là tranquille sur le Grand Taureau, sur le Mont d'Or ou après une bonne journée en ski de fond entre Mouthe et Metabief 

voire du côté de Jougne dans un petit coin au bord d'un ruisseau où nous allions avec mon grand-père


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour le comté, un bon savagnin là tranquille sur le Grand Taureau, sur le Mont d'Or ou après une bonne journée en ski de fond entre Mouthe et Metabief



un peu comme un bon chablis se boit aisément avec une bonne terrine de sanglier dans la vallée du Cousin ou du Serein


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

Un persillé des Aravis, ça c'est le bonheur








ou alors un bleu de termignon







:love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2008)

Ca pue par ici.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca pue par ici.



Houlà... Tu sais mon JP qu'on va pas tarder à se faire gicler du fil, avec ce genre de propos tendancieux...  Comme chez les béats caféinomanes...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> (...) se faire gicler du fil (...)



Quel poète...!!! Mais c'est vrai qu'à force de vous tirer sur la nouille ça va finir par arriver!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quel poète...!!! Mais c'est vrai qu'à force de vous tirer sur la nouille ça va finir par arriver!!!



Késsidit le bellâtre ?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Késsidit le bellâtre ?...



Allez, je prends ça pour un compliment!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Allez, je prends ça pour un compliment!



Tu le prends comme tu veux, mais je t'ai dit de te laver les mains avant...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu le prends comme tu veux, mais je t'ai dit de te laver les mains avant...



SIR YES SIR!!!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> SIR YES SIR!!!



Heu non, pas lui merci.  :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Heu non, pas lui merci.  :affraid:




Heeeeyyy Webo!!!! Ca va ou bien?


----------



## wip (6 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai cru lire un truc étrange&#8230; vin jaune à l'apéro&#8230; alors que c'est si bon avec un vrai plat&#8230; non mais j'vous jure ces parisiens !



Dis donc toi, quand tu parles ch'ti, je viens pas t'ennuyer. Alors quand je parle de vin jaune à l'apéro, tu fermes ton claque merde(c) stp .
Si je te dis que le vin jaune peux se boire à l'apéro et que ce n'est pas un crime (mais plutot un luxe), c'est parce que je suis originaire du Juras ainsi que ma famille paternel et maternel. Vive Salins les bains, le comté et le vin Jaune... :rose:

Ceci dis, c'est très bon aussi au repas, tu as raison


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Heeeeyyy Webo!!!! Ca va ou bien?



Ouais de tcheu, ça va oué...

Restons dans le sujet. En ce moment j'écoute ceci. 





clic'.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

J'aime bien boire du coca avec mon Caprice des Dieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> SIR YES SIR!!!



Aaaaaaah... Ça, j'aime... :love: 



WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais de tcheu, ça va oué...
> 
> Restons dans le sujet. En ce moment j'écoute ceci.



Ben, tu vas rire ma p'tite pive, mais je crois bien que c'est eux que j'ai vu une fois souffler dans leurs binious en pleine rue, juste en dessous du château St Germain...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> s souffler dans leurs binious en pleine rue, juste en dessous du château St Germain...



y 'a des bretons en Suisse? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'aime bien boire du coca avec mon Caprice des Dieux.



Mon dieux!    
Qu'on l'enferme dans les caves d'affinage du château de Joux!!!  :king:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> y 'a des bretons en Suisse? :mouais:



Naaaaan ; mais tu sais, ils ont ces espèces de grands binious sans sac, là bas...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

les cornes de Mammouth, là?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon dieux!
> Qu'on l'enferme dans les caves d'affinage du château de Joux!!!  :king:


Ho! Hé!

Je ne suis pas sectaire, moi, je sais varier les plaisirs et, par exemple, me lamper un bon Sprite avec ma Vache qui rit !

Alors les leçons des soit-disant spécialistes, hein...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> les cornes de Mammouth, là?



Vouais...


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2008)

continuez comme ça, ça fermente le ban ici  
_*
SURTOUT POUR LE CAPRINOPHILE 
*_


:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> continuez comme ça, ça fermente le ban ici



Arrête ; je vais battre mon record, cette semaine... :love: :style: :king:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _*CAPRINOPHILE *_


 
C'est quoi, ça ?
Un sosie de Hervé Villard ?



Franchement, nous parler de Hervé Villard dans un fil sur la haute gaestronomie fromagère...

Qu'on le bannisse !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qu'on le bannisse !!!



*OUAAAIIIS!!! LUI, OUI!!! *


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2008)

wip a dit:


> Dis donc toi, quand tu parles ch'ti, je viens pas t'ennuyer. Alors quand je parle de vin jaune à l'apéro, tu fermes ton claque merde(c) stp .



parce que tu crois être le seul à avoir des origines de là-bas&#8230; mon pauvre vieux va&#8230; tu vieillis&#8230; ça doit être la veste de Bucheron&#8230;  

perso, je préfère les _sangliers_&#8230; car sans eux&#8230; pas de Mont-D'Or avec du Vin d'Arbois&#8230; 

tu sais au moins ce que c'est un sanglier, j'espère&#8230;

signé le petit de La Cluse&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ... le petit de La Cluse&#8230;



Celle à Mijoux ?... 

Ouais, sinon, les sangliers c'est ceux qui font les sangles pour les mont d'or...

Signé, un ex Maîchois...


----------



## wip (6 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu sais au moins ce que c'est un sanglier, j'espère


Bah tu sais, le sanglier, c'est surfais, il y en a même à St-Tropez... mon neveu s'est fait arracher sa chemise aux Issambres une fois .


----------



## stephaaanie (6 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> c'est pour ca que j'insiste a la fin
> boh, moi j'suis pas tres fromage, mais bon, mes gout tendent plus vers le *cheddar*( pas frapper)


 
Le cheddar, c'est pas du fromage au sens où je l'entends (ça n'engage que moi). 
C'est bien simple : le fromage, c'est du moisi. :love: 
Du moisi de luxe, en somme.



Nobody a dit:


> Oui, moi aussi j'aime bien les trous.


 


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi aussi... Surtout quand je peux y mettre les doigts... :style: :love:


 
Merci les gars, la classe. :love:


Edit : tiens, c'est la réponse numéro 69. :silffle:


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Celle à Mijoux ?...
> 
> Ouais, sinon, les sangliers c'est ceux qui font les sangles pour les mont d'or...
> 
> Signé, un ex Maîchois...



tu sais que je t'aime toi ?!! :love:

oui, le maire de La Cluse et Mijoux s'appelle Rémy et c'est pas une coïncidence 



wip a dit:


> Bah tu sais, le sanglier, c'est surfais, il y en a même à St-Tropez... mon neveu s'est fait arracher sa chemise aux Issambres une fois .



voilà, ça frime mais c'est un corse (et quel corse ! :love qui donne la réponse NIOUBE !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> (et quel corse ! :love



Oui oui ; je sais... Quelque chose de très très proche de la perfection...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

vaut mieux lire ça que d'être aveugle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> vaut mieux lire ça que d'être aveugle



Retourne-les un peu ; que je voie si t'as pas oublié de brosser sous les ongles...


----------



## wip (6 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> voilà, ça frime mais c'est un corse (et quel corse ! :love qui donne la réponse&#8230; NIOUBE !!!


Bon, ok, je l'avais oublié celle-là, merci  :rose:

On se fait une boite chaude / patates  et on en parle plus ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Retourne-les un peu ; que je voie si t'as pas oublié de brosser sous les ongles...



je vais te les retourner, tu vas voir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

wip a dit:


> On se fait une boite chaude / patates  et on en parle plus ?



Avec des cramaillots aux lardons ?... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui ; je sais... Quelque chose de très très proche de la perfection...



:love: je verrais en septembre&#8230; le corse est meilleur en septembre&#8230; sans touristes&#8230;
comme le cochon sauvage qui a cuit tout l'été&#8230;



wip a dit:


> Bon, ok, je l'avais oublié celle-là, merci  :rose:
> 
> On se fait une boite chaude / patates  et on en parle plus ?





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avec des cramaillots aux lardons ?... :love: :love: :love:



z'êtes durs, je finis à peine mon petit déj' !


----------



## wip (6 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avec des cramaillots aux lardons ?... :love: :love: :love:


Ca fait longtemps que j'avais pas eu une érection de la langue comme ça !!  :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2008)

wip a dit:


> Ca fait longtemps que j'avais pas eu une érection de la langue comme ça !!  :love:



c'est pas ce qu'on m'avait dit pourtant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est pas ce qu'on m'avait dit pourtant



Qui ?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

Kate...


----------



## wip (6 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est pas ce qu'on m'avait dit pourtant


Toi, on te parle trop ! 

P'tain, j'ai faim maintenant avec vos bétises. J'me taperais bien un St-Marcelin bien  fait et un p'tit chateau Coufran...


----------



## jugnin (6 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> en réponse a cette signature
> 
> ...



Pour revenir au sujet, je dirais que ça dépend du signe de la dérivée de la fonction des trous par rapport à l'emmental (ou l'inverse, je suis pas matheux). Le volume du gruyère augmente-t-il moins vite que le vide des trous ? Rien n'est moins sûr.

Mais s'il y a une chose que les Suisses* savent bien faire, et ça me tue de l'avouer, c'est le gruyère.

*Je parle des Suisses, pas des Suissesses.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Pour revenir au sujet, je dirais que ça dépend du signe de la dérivée de la fonction des trous par rapport à l'emmental (ou l'inverse, je suis pas matheux). Le volume du gruyère augmente-t-il moins vite que le vide des trous ? Rien n'est moins sûr.
> 
> Mais s'il y a une chose que les Suisses* savent bien faire, et ça me tue de l'avouer, c'est le gruyère.
> 
> *Je parle des Suisses, pas des Suissesses.



il parait que les suissesses font mieux les trous, mais moi les rumeurs...  :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> il parait que les suissesses font mieux les trous, mais moi les rumeurs...  :rateau:


Webo pourrais confirmer


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Webo pourrais confirmer


 
Je suis trop dedans: je manque de recul pour me prononcer.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

Comment veux tu comment veux tu?...


----------



## mado (6 Février 2008)

Chez nous, après les quenelles, c'est la cervelle..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

"A déguster avec le Beaujolais de l'année" 

Dans les années 60, peut être.


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2008)

Et un petit délice de Bourgogne, ok un peu beurre mais bien bon, avec un bon cantal aussi, et puis un chèvre du Morvan séché à l'ancienne ou par "ventilation" (je les trouve encore meilleurs).


----------



## dool (7 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> Chez nous, après les quenelles, c'est la cervelle..



_"un mâle (pas trop mou)..."_ ... ben si c'est avec ça qu'on fait la cervelle des Lyonnais c'est normal qu'on les prennent pour des guignols...  
Je vais vous en filer du claqueret moi ......


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et un petit délice de Bourgogne, ok un peu beurre mais bien bon, avec un bon cantal aussi, et puis un chèvre du Morvan séché à l'ancienne ou par "ventilation" (je les trouve encore meilleurs).


si c'est à cause de ce genre de recette que MySpace ou Facebook - je sais plus lequel - t'as supprimé ton compte,  je comprends mieux  

t'as trop été "ventilé" toi aussi     :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2008)

Et un bon "Trou du Cru", c'est pas top? :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et un bon "Trou du Cru", c'est pas top? :rateau:



Humm quelle belle paire vous avez là Monsieur Fab'Fab....


----------



## benmoss (7 Février 2008)

moi...j'suis pas fan des fromages... 

pas tapper:casse:

par contre...avec une bière spéciale..genre *Chimay* ou un bon Orval..un fromage a pate dure..avec une pincée de sel de céleri...on est bon pour passé un bon moment:love::love:

par contre la note est aussi dure que la barre sur le front le lendemain...


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2008)

l'ot' il se prend des toles avec des bières de dégustation&#8230; t'as la jupiler pour la tole ! didiou !


----------



## benmoss (7 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> l'ot' il se prend des toles avec des bières de dégustation t'as la jupiler pour la tole ! didiou !


 
on est liegeois on on l'es pas hein!
et puis c'est les 3-4 premières...ensuite on sort le bac 
et pis chimay, c'est pas une biere de degust..un duchesse ou une kwak..ouai
mais la chimay...c'est juste une bonne biere...entre les degust' et les pils...(plus proche de degust' que de pils hein!)


----------



## wip (8 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> on est liegeois on on l'es pas hein!
> et puis c'est les 3-4 premières...ensuite on sort le bac
> et pis chimay, c'est pas une biere de degust..un duchesse ou une kwak..ouai
> mais la chimay...c'est juste une bonne biere...entre les degust' et les pils...(plus proche de degust' que de pils hein!)


La Chimay "Grande réserve", c'est pas _juste_ une bonne bière, faut pas déconner...  Mais on dérive...


----------



## benmoss (8 Février 2008)

wip a dit:


> La Chimay "Grande réserve", c'est pas _juste_ une bonne bière, faut pas déconner...  Mais on dérive...


nan...c'est juste une excellente biere...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2008)

Faîtes chier avec vos bières. On est dans un topic Clacos, pas bibine!!!


----------



## benmoss (8 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Faîtes chier avec vos bières. On est dans un topic Clacos, pas bibine!!!


mais c'est parce que les 2 vont tres bien ensembles


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> nan...c'est juste une excellente biere...



D'un autre côté dire qu'une bière trappiste n'est pas une bière de dégustation... Hum...  

Pour ne pas dériver : la bière de Chimay s'accompagne d'ailleurs très bien avec le fromage du même nom. :love:


----------



## benmoss (8 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> D'un autre côté dire qu'une bière trappiste n'est pas une bière de dégustation... Hum...
> 
> Pour ne pas dériver : la bière de Chimay s'accompagne d'ailleurs très bien avec le fromage du même nom. :love:


pardon...que les puristes m'excusent...:rose: 
mais elle est tellement plus commune qu'une rochefort 
et tellement meilleure qu'un orval 
en fait c'est ma biere préférée:love: 
-->pour moi c'est plus trop une biere de dégust'


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2008)

perso, je préfère l'Orval, à mon avis, avec un Vieux Lille, ça doit le faire ! :love:


----------



## Craquounette (8 Février 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je suis trop dedans: je manque de recul pour me prononcer.


 
Alors là... j'aurai tout lu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2008)

J'aime bien le roquefort.


----------



## wip (8 Février 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Alors là... j'aurai tout lu


Ceci dit, il y en a qui peuvent rester dedans tout en prenant du recul...


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2008)

wip a dit:


> Ceci dit, il y en a qui peuvent rester dedans tout en prenant du recul...



ceci dit, le comté c'est bon et ya pas de trou 

comme quoi c'est pas obligatoire !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

à la place d'une chimay, je préfère une kwak ou une duvel.
mais à boire sans fromage.

pour le fromage, il n'y a que le vin:

et pour l'hiver,
un *vacherin mont d'or aoc* avec un *vin jaune* de chez millet.


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2008)

déjà bu quelques posts plus haut&#8230; 

le Mont-D'Or uniquement des  Longevilles pour moi&#8230; question de principe et de retour d'amitiés !


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> J'aime bien le roquefort.



Pourquoi je peux pas manger du bleu et cie ?? Rien à faire quoi, je supporte pas le goût et c'est pas spychologique... à la rigueur un très bon roquefort, avec un peu de beurre, un très très bon pain bien terroir et un coup de rouge qui tâche derrière, c'est la seule fois où j'ai vraiment apprécié, mais avec parcimonie quand même, alors que c'est pas trop mon genre la parcimonie.  Bizarre quand même des fois, pourtant j'essaye souvent.


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> mais c'est parce que les 2 vont tres bien ensembles



Eurk, un bon vin rouge oui, mais pas de bière avec le frometon !


----------



## benmoss (8 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Eurk, un bon vin rouge oui, mais pas de bière avec le frometon !


t'a deja essayé au moins...une biere spéciale peut tres bien aller avec certain fromages a pate dure...
bon, j'dis pas, avec de l'époisse ou du chevre...


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> t'a deja essayé au moins...une biere spéciale peut tres bien aller avec certain fromages




Tu m'étonnes.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Eurk, un bon vin rouge oui, mais pas de bière avec le frometon !


Qu'est-ce tu veux, les gens n'ont pas de goût...


----------



## benmoss (8 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes.


et pas n'importe quelle biere...faut le preciser...une biere d'abbaye...trappiste si possible


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes.


 Tiens, le membre "Bling-Bling" de macG tiens la bière ? :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Tiens, le membre "Bling-Bling" de macG tiens la bière ? :mouais:



Hè petite je vis à Mons depuis 6 ans, et je viens de Bourgogne, alors je tiens au vin et au bon (Beaune, Pommard, Rully, Givry, Santenay, Chambolle Musigny, Meursault, Mercurey) et à la bière Belge sans modération (Rochefort 8 et 10, St-Feullien, Chimay, Kwack, Maredsous, Quintine, Hercule, Corsendonk)  

ps : pourquoi bling-bling d'abord ?? t'es fou ou quoi ? Je suis un sanpay moi !:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> t'a deja essayé au moins...une biere spéciale peut tres bien aller avec certain fromages a pate dure...
> bon, j'dis pas, avec de l'époisse ou du chevre...



Je crois qu'il y a un malentendu à ce niveau : c'est le fromage qui accompagne la bière et non l'inverse comme on le fait avec le vin... Reste qu'on ne met pas n'importe quel fromage avec n'importe quelle bière.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

c'est bientôt l'heure de l'apéro, je propose un lagavulin avec un salers.
la tourbe et le sel...


----------



## benmoss (8 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je crois qu'il y a un malentendu à ce niveau : c'est le fromage qui accompagne la bière et non l'inverse comme on le fait avec le vin... Reste qu'on ne met pas n'importe quel fromage avec n'importe quelle bière.



tu m'enleve les mots de la bouche...j'allais le preciser pour ne pas offusquer
mais ce qui ce fait dans un sens peut parfois aussi se faire dans l'autre


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Février 2008)

Ben nous y'a raclette ce soir et on l'a fait pas avec du gruyère parce que les trous fondent pas


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

C'est toi Cécile ?


----------



## tantoillane (8 Février 2008)

Non, je n'ai pas lu les 7 pages qui précèderont mon post, juste les messages de cette page :rateau:  je n'ai d'ailleurs pas tout compris.

En fait je passais justement pour corriger l'erreur entre gruyère et emmental, mais ça a été fait dès la première page ! (oui, j'ai aussi lu la première page) Ca me fait penser que j'ai petit creu, ce titre ! Au passage : j'ai pas bien saisi le principe de ce sujet ? Ah et puis dernière chose, j'ai enfin trouver la perle rare, la pièce manquante, celle qu'il me fallait pour mon PowerBooné, adoré :love: fallait que je le dise, désolé :rose:

@+


----------



## lulu74 (8 Février 2008)

Dites donc, y a pas de droit d'auteur pour exploiter les signatures??  

Bon de toute facon honte à moi, je viens de percuter après avoir fait toutes mes études en suisse que y a pas de trou dans le gruyère... Alors merci à vous!  

Pour en revenir à une discussion interessante, je dirais que rien ne vaut un bon reblochon agé de déja quelques jours, parce que un fromage faut que ca coule et que accessoirement ca pue !


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2008)

hum, je viens de me faire un brie de Meaux bien coulant, et malgré mon double brossage de dents j'ai toujours le goût dans la bouche


----------



## plovemax (10 Février 2008)

lulu74 a dit:


> Dites donc, y a pas de droit d'auteur pour exploiter les signatures??
> 
> ...



Tu manques pas d'air toi!   Commence donc par mettre des guillemets à ta citation qui n'est pas neuve et qui a été reprise entre autre par un certain Michel Gérard Joseph Colucci (A moins qu'il en soit l'auteur?)...     


Sinon pour poursuivre cette intéressante énumération culinaire, je dois avouer qu'un petit Chambérat, arrosé d'un St Pourçain ou d'un Chirouble, me conviens bien de temps à autres (pas trop souvent sinon je me fais engueuler par mon cardiologue....   )


----------



## wip (10 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> hum, je viens de me faire un brie de Meaux bien coulant, et malgré mon double brossage de dents j'ai toujours le goût dans la bouche


Tu aurais la dent creuse ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2008)

wip a dit:


> Tu aurais la dent creuse ? :mouais:



pas du tout, mais ce brie la accroche bien au palais  

j'en testerais bien un demain soir après la Ouiche lorraine


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2008)

Ce midi, après la choucroute, ça a été Munster sorti de la cave, avec un Chablis 2003  (l'année de la canicule : il a un gout de Bourgogne !)

Moi je dis.  
Et ce soir on va faire Selles sur Cher demi sec. Avec ces deux la, pas de problème de trous


----------



## Lalla (11 Février 2008)

Pour tous les Français qui nous suivent, le vrai gruyère n'existe pas au supermarché... J'ai testé pour vous et même à la coupe il a la texture caoutchouc et le goût sucré de l'Emmental. Or un vrai gruyère est très dur voir cassant. Il est existe en doux (jeune), mi-salé (moins jeune) et salé (vieux). Le dernier étant le meilleur car le sel cristallisé craque parfois sous la dent. Il doit presque être piquant. A la limite, ce qui se qui se rapprocherait le plus d'un gruyère doux c'est le Conté je trouve. Bien qu'il soit plus "fleuri" en bouche.  Toujours à acheter ailleurs qu'emballé sous vide au supermarché...

Il n'y a pas d'aoc pour le gruyère ? C'est étrange...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2008)

Mais le fromage emballé dans un supermarché, ça n'est pas du fromage. C'est un truc pour anesthésié de la papille...


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais le fromage emballé dans un supermarché, ça n'est pas du fromage. C'est un truc pour anesthésié de la papille...



Encore un coup de JP ça...   :rateau:


----------



## NED (11 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Encore un coup de JP ça...   :rateau:



Oserait-il un sacrilège pareil?


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Février 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Pour tous les Français qui nous suivent, le vrai gruyère n'existe pas au supermarché... J'ai testé pour vous et même à la coupe il a la texture caoutchouc et le goût sucré de l'Emmental. Or un vrai gruyère est très dur voir cassant. Il est existe en doux (jeune), mi-salé (moins jeune) et salé (vieux). Le dernier étant le meilleur car le sel cristallisé craque parfois sous la dent. Il doit presque être piquant. A la limite, ce qui se qui se rapprocherait le plus d'un gruyère doux c'est le Conté je trouve. Bien qu'il soit plus "fleuri" en bouche.  Toujours à acheter ailleurs qu'emballé sous vide au supermarché...
> 
> Il n'y a pas d'aoc pour le gruyère ? C'est étrange...



Si si, il y en a même deux. Une AOC "Gruyère" suisse, obtenue en 2001, et une AOC "gruyère français", obtenue en 2007.


----------



## jugnin (11 Février 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Pour tous les Français qui nous suivent, le vrai gruyère n'existe pas au supermarché... J'ai testé pour vous et même à la coupe il a la texture caoutchouc et le goût sucré de l'Emmental. Or un vrai gruyère est très dur voir cassant. Il est existe en doux (jeune), mi-salé (moins jeune) et salé (vieux). Le dernier étant le meilleur car le sel cristallisé craque parfois sous la dent. Il doit presque être piquant.



Ouais. Autant bouffer un oursin avarié, j'trouve.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais. Autant bouffer un oursin avarié, j'trouve.



Ah non. La supériorité de l'oursin avarié sur le gruyère de supermarché, c'est que lui au moins va faire quelque chose sur ton organisme (une bonne gerbe par exemple). Alors que le gruyère  de supermarché aura le même effet que si tu croquais dans un morceau de pneu. Aussi bien au niveau du goût que de l'effet sur le corps.
Ca serait fabriqué par GoodYear que ça n'y changerait rien...


----------



## jugnin (11 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah non. La supériorité de l'oursin avarié sur le gruyère de supermarché, c'est que lui au moins va faire quelque chose sur ton organisme (une bonne gerbe par exemple). Alors que le gruyère  de supermarché aura le même effet que si tu croquais dans un morceau de pneu. Aussi bien au niveau du goût que de l'effet sur le corps.
> Ca serait fabriqué par GoodYear que ça n'y changerait rien...



Ah d'accord. D'où ces messages de mise en garde à Carrouf, au rayon fromage : _"gruyère sous-gonflé = danger !" _J'comprenais pas.:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah non. La supériorité de l'oursin avarié sur le gruyère de supermarché, c'est que lui au moins va faire quelque chose sur ton organisme (une bonne gerbe par exemple). Alors que le gruyère  de supermarché aura le même effet que si tu croquais dans un morceau de pneu. Aussi bien au niveau du goût que de l'effet sur le corps.
> Ca serait fabriqué par GoodYear que ça n'y changerait rien...


D'ailleurs, à quand les roues de bagnole fabriquées en gruyère de supermarché ? Au moins ce serait écologique.


----------



## wip (11 Février 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> D'ailleurs, à quand les roues de bagnole fabriquées en gruyère de supermarché ? Au moins ce serait écologique.


Bonjour en été quand tu reviens de la plage...


----------



## jugnin (11 Février 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> D'ailleurs, à quand les roues de bagnole fabriquées en gruyère de supermarché ? Au moins ce serait écologique.



Ah oui mais non. A l'instar des biocarburants avec les céréales, y'aurait un effet d'éviction sur l'élevage à vocation alimentaire. Hein, combien d'hectares consacrés à l'alimentation des bovins à pneus ? Pour rouler peinards chez nous sur nos pneumatiques fromagères, il faudrait affamer la Suisse. J'suis pas sûr qu'ils soient très d'accord.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'aoc pour le gruyère ? C'est étrange...



Oui, comme l'indique _l'écrieur_, les deux pays ont une AOC pour ce fromage. De mémoire il y a eu un accord entre la France et la Suisse il y a quelques dizaines d'années, ceci pour éviter que d'autres pays se lancent dans une production de gruyère... exotique. 

Seulement aujourd'hui, la Suisse regrette un peu cet accord, désormais que le gruyère est devenu une AOC. Et souhaiterait mieux protéger ce fromage et son appellation.

Pour cette raison, une demande d'appelation d'origine protégée a été déposée, mais par les deux pays, pour le gruyère auprès de l'UE. 



			
				article du Matin a dit:
			
		

> La Mission suisse a déposé une demande d&#8217;appellation d&#8217;origine protégée (AOP) pour le gruyère auprès de l&#8217;Union européenne (UE). La Suisse espère ainsi mieux protéger l&#8217;un de ses plus célèbres fromages.
> 
> Récemment, le gouvernement français a effectué les démarches pour que le gruyère soit également protégé au niveau européen. Les deux gouvernements ayant reconnu l&#8217;homonymie de cette dénomination, la Suisse se devait alors de déposer une démarche parallèle auprès de l&#8217;UE.
> 
> L&#8217;Interprofession du gruyère a précisé que les deux demandes étaient à traiter simultanément mais sous réserve d&#8217;un accord de reconnaissance mutuelle global. Les autorités françaises ont également demandé le traitement simultané des deux dossiers.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Février 2008)

c'est AOC Weboliver ?


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est AOC Weboliver ?



Non. On ne connait pas assez les secrets de fabrication.
En revanche, c'est IGP, Indication Géographique Protégée. Car contrairement à l'autre enfant du pays, devenu world company, le Weboliver garde un fort goût de terroir, et ce terroir ne peut être que celui d'origine, Vevey.








La bise, mon veveysan. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non. On ne connait pas assez les secrets de fabrication.
> En revanche, c'est IGP, Indication Géographique Protégée. Car contrairement à l'autre enfant du pays, devenu world company, le Weboliver garde un fort goût de terroir, et ce terroir ne peut être que celui d'origine, Vevey.








Et on le sait bien, comme le dit le proverbe, "A Vevey, on n'a pas le goût de navet"...


Je sais c'est naze, mais j'ai pas pu m'empêcher...:rose:


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et on le sait bien, comme le dit le proverbe, "A Vevey, on n'a pas le goût de navet"...
> 
> 
> Je sais c'est naze, mais j'ai pas pu m'empêcher...:rose:



Kilécon...
Il n'y a qu'un seul proverbe veveysan, sache-le.
C'est :

_*[SIZE=-1]Trente femmes de Vevey n'ont pas pu faire boire un âne sans soif
[/SIZE]*_[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]Ce qui tenderait à faire croire que les gonzesses veveysannes sont généralement super persuassives, mais totalement nulles en élevage de bourricots.
[SIZE=-1] 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Lalla (11 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si si, il y en a même deux. Une AOC "Gruyère" suisse, obtenue en 2001, et une AOC "gruyère français", obtenue en 2007.



Mouhahahahahahaaaaaa "gruyère français" ! On aura tout vu...
Aller, si on lançait le camenbert de Normandie suisse ? Pendant que nous sommes dans le sujet aoc camembert, un article intéressant est paru le mois passé dans Marianne sur le trouble qui règne autour de cette appellation et sur les subterfuges dont uses les gros producteurs industriels pour donner un goût "d'authentique" (goût perceptible seulement sur l'étiquette, évidemment) à ce qui ne l'est pas.

(en fait, merci pour les recherches sur les aoc...  Il ne faut pas trop m'en demander. Non, qu'est-ce que je fais moi ? Et bien j'attends benoîtement que les réponses viennent à moi :rateau: )


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2008)

on rappelera que c'est des Fribourgeois, qui ont introduit la fabrication du gruyère en france 

et puis j'ajoute le décret d'aoc française


----------



## NED (12 Février 2008)

Moi j'ai toujours pas compris la différence entre le gruyère et l'emmental, à part que c'est un concept Suisse......


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> Moi j'ai toujours pas compris la différence entre le gruyère et l'emmental, à part que c'est un concept Suisse......



Juste une histoire de paradoxes.


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2008)

La désencyclopédie est stricte sur l'emmental en tout cas.


----------



## mado (12 Février 2008)

[youtube]1jmYdFIcHQk[/youtube]


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Février 2008)

Ah, les petits trous... :love:


----------

